# cloverview plus device driver - Asus Zenfone 5



## BuzzFuzz (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi, trying to follow this tutorial:
http://www.asuszenfoneblog.com/2014...howComment=1427315377761#c8013971213914520565

but cannot install clover driver.

In device manager under Intel Soc must be Cloverview driver but have no idea what else to do.
It comes up for 1 second and dissapear coz "device is not connected"
Sure, windows update cannot find drivers, i was trying to manualy add drivers, added but same problem.

Don't what else to do for unbrick phone.


----------



## VIPER_GE (May 31, 2016)

http://www.drivermax.com/driver-download/0/INTEL+SOC/Intel+Corp./Cloverview+Device it work me to tab3 P5200


----------



## vnnadsl (Jan 20, 2017)

same problem here!
Can anybody help me. PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## edris_3d (Jul 19, 2017)

Search: iSocUSB Driver Setup.


----------



## mayank.bhola1 (Oct 20, 2018)

Got any solution??

---------- Post added at 06:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 PM ----------




BuzzFuzz said:


> Hi, trying to follow this tutorial:
> http://www.asuszenfoneblog.com/2014...howComment=1427315377761#c8013971213914520565
> 
> but cannot install clover driver.
> ...

Click to collapse



Solved?


----------

